# Slop sink ?



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in NC did a job today putting in water and sewer lines in commercial break room forman said to use indirect drain on sink that has no faucet just a sink that's only purpose is to dump drink and ice in. Looks in code book and I disagree it has no sanitary use whatsoever what do y'all think?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Indirect is fine.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

As Flyout said, indirect is the way to do but be ready to install a faucet by health department, they will need it for sanitation purposes.


----------

